# terminology



## progressivetactics (Aug 19, 2004)

Does anyone have, or know where there is a good online page of terminology for MOdern Arnis?

Thanks in advance

bb


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 19, 2004)

If you look on my curriculum sheets on my site http://www.wmarnis.com/curriculum.html you will see a terminology section on each belt.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 19, 2004)

progressivetactics said:
			
		

> Does anyone have, or know where there is a good online page of terminology for MOdern Arnis?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> bb



#1. Bill...off-topic but: cool site! You have me beat...  But I am getting the hang of the web-design thing. I will be calling you soon, btw, about a few things.  :ultracool 

#2. Standardization of terminology has always been goofy. Some see the lack of terms a problem...I don't, but some do. The thing was, Remy himself wasn't very "standardized" with his terms for things. Sometimes your backwards throw was a side-by-side, and a side-by side could be any one of 20 moves. You just never knew what he was going to say when he demoed.

So, for the purpose of belt testing and so forth, people from the original IMAF tried to standardize terms when professor was alive...which failed horribly, IMHO. Now the different organizations have there own "standards" for terms.

Tim follows a strict standard for his names for stuff, and that could be viewed on his site under the WMAA curriculum. However, this may not coincide with what others are doing, and they are not always self explainatory.

My advice would be for you to check with GM Jeff Deleney or Prof. McManus and see if they have a term list or curriculum with terminology...if your on board with them. That way you will speak the same language as your group.

My opinion on the matter is that terminology is irrelevent. When we all get on the mat, we all speak the same language...and that is the language of movement! However, if your comericializing a program, I could respectfully understand the need for everyone to be on the same page with terminology. 

Your brother at arms,

Paul


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks Sirs. I appreciate it.

Tim- I will put it in my favorites, and refer often. Thanks again.

Paul-  Thanks> I understand about that language.  I Have only trained with GM Delaney a few times and he didn't use terminology a whole lot.  Lisa McManus used keywords often to help people remember what the technique is...  So it is a bit more of a personal thing.  I always enjoy knowing i can try to converse with other people in the art but different clubs because even in english, often we use different terms for the same thing, so it gives me a bit better chance of relating to them.  
One of my black belts,you may remember John Doss, has a bit of an accent and the Korean he learned is different then the korean i learned.  My instructor was from W. Virginia, so i'm sure mine has a twang to it... 

I just try to get as much info as possible for myself...if it helps- Great, if not- Ok...at least i got something out of it. 

Thanks again.

bb


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks about the website also. I appreciate it.
Unfortunatly, I haven't been able to update it in a while. My system crashed, my borrowed lap top isn't very up-to date----but then again, neither is my crashsed desk top, that also kept me from modernizing the site.

My webdesigners (are available for work)- are very helpful, but have somewhat hands tied by me....So it is my own fault for lack of updates....but at least I have something up for people to look at.

I have gotten 2 people joined up because of seeing the site first, then contacting me...so it has paid for itself.

bb


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 20, 2004)

progressivetactics said:
			
		

> Tim- I will put it in my favorites, and refer often. Thanks again.



 :asian:


----------



## Pale Rider (Aug 26, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> #1. Bill...off-topic but: cool site! You have me beat...  But I am getting the hang of the web-design thing. I will be calling you soon, btw, about a few things. :ultracool
> Paul


If you or anyone is interested in a Martial Arts website, I would be more then happy to design one specifically to your standards and qualifications. 

Here is one that you can look at for example:

*Tang Soo Do United*


----------

